# Which router to mount under a table



## cjudas (Nov 16, 2013)

I currently have a Skil router under my table but it is VERY tricky to adjust the heigth. I have been looking at the Triton MOF001KC, PC 891 and recently a Craftsman 27683. All have above table adjustment which is what I'm looking for. Price wise the Craftsman is by far the most affordable but I can't fand the tool for the adjustments. It is listed as an option (p/n 320.28160) but apparently Sears doesn't carry it?? So, what would an experienced woodworker do??


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Chris, welcome to the forum


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

According to the owners manual, the Craftsman 27683 includes the adjustment wrench for above table height adjustment.

The manual is available for download here..

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...delNumber=32027683&diagramPageId=&documentId=

Likely in the forums router manual section also.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Chris and welcome to the forum. In my opinion, the Triton will probably give you far longer service than the Sears will. Sears warranty is good and the price is excellent but I remember hearing years ago that Sears had determined that the average user would only rout for 5 hours per year and that they had designed their routers to last seven. I have had a few Sears power tools over the years and I don't buy them anymore.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have several Triton routers and they are by far my favorite router in the shop. I probably a 6 or 7 brands in the shop. When I started woodworking 40 years ago I had a Sears router, but don't have it any more. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

My Triton works very well in my table.... I've had Sears in the past, but they are not in the same league as Triton..... These are made to work well in a table...A very well thought-out machine...
The lift brings the collet above tabletop, And the automatic lock, one wrench feature makes changing bits easy.... It also comes with 1/4 and 1/2 inch collets.....
AND the price is right.....


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

In my opinion, the Craftsman can't be beat for the money. My Craftsman 3.25HP has been in my router table for 18 years, still going strong(and yes it gets much more than 5 hours per year of use!).

If I were going to by an new better than Craftsman router today, it would be Hitachi or Bosch. Just never have warmed too much to the Triton. 

I change bits in the Craftsman without removing it from the table. In fact the only time I take it out of the table is to clean it! I do not have to run it all the way to the top to change bits and then run it back down either. To me, that would be time wasting in and of itself! Seems it would also defeat the purpose of things like Sommerfeld's matched bit sets.

A few years ago, I would have agreed that Craftsman router were not that good. The models now available are a good value IMHO.

*Disclaimer*: I was a Sears Technician for most of 35 years. I have seen the good, and the bad. That said, I would not hesitate to buy today's Craftsman routers, in fact I own one! Some other tools? Not so much. YMMV. 

PS: I own Delta, Jet, General, Porter Cable, Grizzly, Hitachi, DeWalt, and other brand power tools, so I am not a die hard Craftsman tool fan!


----------



## ThomL (Oct 1, 2012)

Chris, 
When I Googled the part number you listed I came to the Craftsman site with the operators manual. Page 20 mentions the adjustment wrench is not included but says it's diameter is 5mm. I would assume that is a hex wrench. My Boshe router uses an 1/8" hex wrench in the same manner. What I did with mine was to epoxy a length of hex wrench into a small crank handle that I had in the shop. It works great and is much easier than twisting a bent hex key. I can drop the wrench into the adjustment hole on the router base/table top and spin the router up and down as needed. Perhaps this could work with your system.

Best Wishes,
Tom


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

While I know many on this forum like the Triton, I really like my Bosch 1617 in the table. It has a fixed base that can be height adjusted from the table top, and it seems to fit nearly any lift you might buy in the future. Plenty of power. But you have to get what you think will work best for you. I'm not much for Sears tools anymore. The seem to have lost the quality race to just about everyone else. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, even with above the table height adjustments you still have to reach under the table to lock the router in position and use the power switch. I have a Triton TRA-001 and it works ok. I still prefer popping the router out of the table for bit changes and height adjustments... even with a Musclechuck.

I noticed that the Bosch 1617EVSPK is back down to $199 online and the Hitachi M12VE is regularly about $200. Both of these are excellent routers and popular with forum members.

My personal preference is Bosch.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to agree with Duane. I have both the 27683 and the 2 1/2 hp #27680. The 27680 is in the table now but I used the 27683 in the table for about a year. They are both excellent routers, although the 27680 is a much heaver built router. The big deciding factor for me was above table bit change. Neither have given me one second of afterthought, they have both performed flawlessly. We are currently cutting full ogee, MDF raised panel doors, with a backcutter, in one pass. The feedback circuit on the 27680 is really responsive, the router doesn't even grunt! Dust at this point is uncontrollable, but that's another story. *Back to the point; both routers came with the wrench for above table adjustment.*


----------



## cjudas (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks all for the input. I'm not sure which way I will go yet, they all have their pros and cons. I hate these decisions lol!!!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the Forum, Chris. I have a Triton 3 1/4 hp router mounted in my Veratas RT. I am sure there is no easier set up to use, even after 8 yrs with this set up. I have 3 other Routers, all Craftsman, all excellent routers, but the Triton is KING for table mount in my book.
Enjoy the sawdust!!


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I also have to agree with Reg. If money was not the object, the Triton would have been my choice.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, everyone will make suggestions with the best intentions but the simple truth is only you can decide which method of routing is right for you. I hope you are able to get your hands on a couple different routers and try the controls for yourself. They all do the same things but slightly different as to how they go about it.


----------



## GregC. (Nov 17, 2013)

What about the Milwaukee brand routers offered through Home Depot? I see they also have above the table adjustment screws built in. Anyone have feedback on them?

Greg


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Greg, there was this post a while back and I'm sure there are others. http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/40991-milwaukee-routers-2.html

I remember a while back a thread where everyone could send in their nominations for their favorite routers. There weren't a lot of Milwaukees but those who had them liked them. The only bad comment I remember, if I'm remembering correctly, is that the below table adjustment involved a plastic gear that stripped easily. However, if the springs are removed and the router moves up and down the columns like it is supposed to then there would be no reason for the gear to strip.


----------

